

Show HN: open source Sudoku random board generator for iPhone / OS X - jayfuerstenberg
http://jayfuerstenberg.com/devblog/open-source-code-for-developing-sudoku-for-iphone-and-os-x

======
banthar
This looks way too simple to generate good quality sudoku puzzles. Does it,
for example, check if the puzzle has only one solution?

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
Yes, towards the end of the generation each number is tested for uniqueness
within its horizontal and vertical lines as well as its sector.

What makes a board a "good" one is of course the quantity and placement of the
initially displayed numbers. My code does not address that aspect. It only
dabbles in randomly generating the full board so that players aren't subjected
to the same pre-generated ones over and over.

~~~
banthar
So, it only generates fully solved boards? That's a pity. Picking the initial
numbers is the tricky part. I don't think there are many opensource libraries
for that.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
Maybe when I get some free time I'll tackle that very interesting problem.
Thank you for the feedback!

